

FAQ on Pi-Calculus [pdf] - skorks
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~wing/publications/Wing02a.pdf

======
arethuza
That is interesting - particularly the comment that you can express lambda
calculus in pi-calculus but not (as I read it) the other way round.

Is anyone trying to build a "real world" programming language that is strictly
defined in terms of pi-calculus? Given the emphasis in pi-calculus on
communication and transportability of channels themselves that might work out
a better basis for a real programming language than lambda calculus seems to
have been for functional languages (or predicate calculus for logical
languages, which don't seem very popular these days).

~~~
OliverM
The FAQ does list several languages based on the pi-calculus.

My favourite is Mozart/Oz (<http://www.mozart-oz.org>) - it is based on the
pi-calculus (using dataflow variables for channels) and also encodes the
lambda-calculus. A wonderful concurrent functional programming language is the
result (leaving aside its distributed and constraint capabilities, which build
on the pi & lambda calculi base).

~~~
mark_h
Right, that's the first reference I've seen of Oz being based on the pi-
calculus! I'll have to have a closer look; Mozart/Oz has been on my list for a
while now, but has slipped down the pile a bit.

------
alexandros
This is very interesting. Has anyone seen any models of HTTP in pi-calculus? A
quick search didn't turn anything up, but then http is a tainted keyword.

